# ND vs. MN nonresident furbearers



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I was wondering what it would cost me to try calling coyote in MN being a nonresident. Going ot MN DNR website it looks like it is $156 for a MN nonresident furbearers license.
Then out of curiousity I went to the ND G&F website to see what the nonresident furbearers cost would be and it appears to be $27 for the certificate, the nonresident furbearer and nongame license.
Anyone familiar with these fees? I want to know that I am looking them up correctly.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't checked in a couple years but that does sound about right from the last time I checked. For the record I believe a SD Non Resident Varmint / Predator License is $38.00.

I quizzed a Minnesota DNR Officer as to why the Minnesota license is so expensive and was told that it was due to the fact that that one license is also good for Bobcats up north for whatever it's worth.

Larry


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I was told a could weeks ago that the licence and the certificate (I was told you have to have both) and the total was over $200.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

varmintz
Here where I found the MN non resident price - http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/licenses/hunting/index.html?type=hunting It does not state a need for or how much the certificate is?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mossy the price you are seeing is right. Bobcats are one reason for the high prices, Pine Martins and Fischers are another reason.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

MossyMO.....

If you are going to just hunt coyotes....All I think you need is a NR small games lisc. But I could be mistaken.

The furbear's lisc might only have to deal with trapping. But to make sure give a call the the DNR. The website is kinda confusing.

Chuck


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Under the Furbearer License on the Minnesota DNR Web Site it states "Valid for non-resident hunting of raccoon, bobcat, coyote, gray and red fox. A non-resident small game license is also required. See Hunting Regulations-Small Game" with a license fee of $156.00 for a non resident. The Small Game License fee is listed as $80.50 for a non resident. The way I am reading this is that you need both for a total of $236.50 for a non resident in Minnesota to Hunt Coyotes.

Larry


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If that is the case, we need to raise our fees. That is what MN does for NR Bow tags, they have a set price and they then say that the price will either be that or what the NR's state charges them. We charge NR's ~$236, so that is what I pay for a NR bow tag in MN. They get a shot at Mulies for that price and all I get is whitetails!!! :roll:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hte all,

James from se mn chiming in and you are unfortunately correct. The NR furbearer licenses are crazy expensive here. We as residents dont even need one but one of my best hunting buddies wont come from wisconsin to hunt with me due to the high prices.

Some of the folks from MN may not agree with me but I personally think its ridiculous and our DNR could not be more confusing if they tried. I feel bad for anyone that have to pay those rates but I must say, I doubt the sanity of anyone that would pay that to leave ND :beer: to come here and hunt coyotes. :eyeroll:

I hunt here in se mn every weekend from november to march and I can see more coyotes in ND in a week that I can here all year. Maybe there are more in the moorhead area but down here where the big woods are you just dont have the numbers like you guys in ND do so feel free to come on over but If it was me( I hunted ND a total of 31 days in ND last year)I would not pay that to see ALOT less coyotes.

On the other hands, If you make it down to se MN and want to go out, Id be happy to go and we will give it our best shot(pun intended) :beer:

Jaybic

P.s. Nd here I come...DEC 8-17


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

In response to the thought that ND needs to raise our fees:

No, actually Minnesota has to address the situation and lower the prices for coyote hunting. This is rediculous. In addition to the reasons given above, I would imagine when these fees were established, fox were the primary quarry and were worth close to $100 at times. Anyone who hunts coyotes or fox today knows what they are worth........coyotes are a MAJOR problem in western MN right now, and this stupid law isn't helping any.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaybic
I agree, but I found what looked like a sweet spot to call from in MN, just 10 miles inside of the border with easy access, I was fired up and had to check into it, after seeing the fee's I wanted to inquire.....

I personally would much rather MN make opening fishing season available to residents only the first week after opening, than to raise the charges to nonresidents for other hunting/fishing seasons.

In this non-reciprocity, nail them if they are going to nail us attitude keeps up. We as residents will pay, the recipients of the fees we pay will not do anything but make money.


----------

